# Boarding Season and I need some pants



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

So I've got 4 weeks off from uni and I'm going to spend it on the hill...only problem is I have no pants. I have an amazing bright orange, orage jacket(safety orange) with black bits but I can't find any pants to go with it, and I'm sooooo tired of solid black or off black pants. Do ski pants exist that have more than one colour? Say, black with orange lower legs or even orange knee patches. If anyone knows of any that'd be great. thanks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

maybe, like spyder pants


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

dozy_1987 said:


> I have an amazing bright orange, orage jacket(safety orange) with black bits


Just got out of Gitmo, huh?


----------

